# java projekt als exe kompilieren.



## martin11234 (27. Jul 2005)

Hi zusammen,

ich habe mir eine kleine GUI mit Swing gebastelt. Nun möchte ich diese gerne als exe kompilieren. Kann mir da jemand helfen?

danke

martin


----------



## m@nu (27. Jul 2005)

tu' mal Suche benutzen... wurde schon zigmal gestellt diese frage...


----------



## thE_29 (27. Jul 2005)

zu!


----------

